# fem beans giong male



## jesuse (Apr 13, 2011)

hapnan troops im groweing nirvana fem[not] northern lights i had 3 and 2 so far have been male 1 still to show any one out ther ever have this  hapen iv also got 3 lii autos on the go aswell wich luckly turnd out to be female


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

This is why a lot of peeps don't trust fem gear....watch your female closely. No telling if it will hermie on you. Seems to be a bunch of problems with Nirvanas gear lately and that is sad....I used to use them but now I don't trust them.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 13, 2011)

I have had issues with Nirvana as well. So far I've had issues with Papaya and Jock Horror going male on me. Autos that don't auto is another issue with them.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 13, 2011)

This sucks!!  I have always loved Nirvana strains and have gotten crazy dank buds.  I have grown atleast 10 of their strains and loved them all.  Lately I have been hearing nothing but bad things about Nirvana and its all due to autos and fems.  If they didnt get greedy and had just stayed with standard seeds they would be fine, but now they have a horrible rep and have lost many many customers.  What the heck happened to Nirvana?  It looks like they may have rushed into things with auto and fem revolution.  I dont dare to order from them anymore after reading all these horror stories.  For a long time I would grow strictly Nirvana gear but not anymore.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 14, 2011)

its the last nirvana strain that il grow im hopeing that the 1 nl iv got left is fem but yes hamster ill be keeping a close eye on it for balls// it seems nirvana had a good rep untill they jumped on the band wagon with the fem and autos its not only put me off nirvana but fem beans to think ill just go regular from now on thers nothing more guting when you see your crop doin good then relies they got balls


----------



## rasta (Apr 14, 2011)

got 5 fem ice seeds from them ,,,,4 males 1 female,,,never again


----------



## jesuse (Apr 14, 2011)

just looked in my grow and my last nl has pistels id be lieing to say im a hapy chapy i was expecting 3 ladies and only got 1 iv decided im gona make this nl a mother and keep it veging and reproduce it maybe stick a few out doors june for oct,sep harvest // im finishd with nirvana seeds i wouldnet get anything from them again they must lose nearly all ther new custmers its the time wasted that dose my head in iv had beter results way regular beans


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope all you guys that are ending up with males and hermies are emailing Nirvana and letting them know what is happening.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 14, 2011)

I had one fem go all male on me - not from nirvana - was from lowlife. I don't do fems anymore. 
I find that if I'm conscientious and keep an optimum environment, I end up with a higher female to male ratio going with the reg seeds. When I got lazy and distracted and let the temps creep up and the plants go dryer, I ended up with more males with regular seeds ... that's just my gut feeling on it though.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 14, 2011)

Your gut is right OHC as high temps DO creat more males from what texts I've read.
 When going with reg seeds you have prepared yourself to watch for and plan for males to happen. Less disappointment that way, too.


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this online....it is pretty interesting stuff.

*From literature and from our own findings it appears that the growth of a male or a female cannabis plant from marijunaa seed, except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various environmental factors. Not only the origination of entirely male or female marijuana plants is partly affected by these environmental factors, the number of male and female cannabis flowers on a hermaphrodite plant is affected as well.

The environmental factors that influence the sex of the cannabis plant (or the flower in the case of hermaphrodites), are among other things:

The quantity of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed. Humidity and moistness of the seedbed.
Level of temperatures.
Colour of the light used.
Length of daylight.

Stress, any form of stress, makes that more male individuals will originate from seed. Even the taking of cuttings from female cannabis plants may produce male or hermaphrodite cuttings.

To optimise the result, changes in one or more of the above-mentioned environmental factors for a certain period during marijuana growth, may be applied. During this time these environmental factors will deviate from the standard growing system for maximum harvest and quality, as described in nursery literature. The desired change(s) in the environmental factor(s) are started from the moment that the marijuana seedling has three pairs of real leaves (not counting the seed-lobes). This is the moment that male and/or female predisposition in florescence is being formed. After approximately two weeks the standard growing system can be reconverted to.

Of the 5 above-mentioned environmental factors the first three are the most practical:

    Level of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed: A heightening of the standard level of nitrogen makes for more female cannabis plants originating from the weed seeds. A lowering of the nitrogen level shows more male cannabis plants. A heightening of the level of potassium tends to show more male marijuana plants, while a lowering of the potassium level shows more female marijuana plants. A combination of a higher nitrogen level for the period of a week or two and a lowering of the potassium level is recommended.
    Humidity and moistness of the seedbed: a higher humidity makes for an increase in the number of female cannabis plants from weed seed, a lowering for an increase in male cannabis plants. The same is valid for the moistness of the seedbed.
    Level of temperatures: lower temperatures make for a larger number of female marijuana plants, higher temperatures for more male marijuana plants.
    Colour of light: more blue light makes for female cannabis plants from seed, more red light makes for more male cannabis plants.
    Hours of daylight: few hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) makes for more female individuals, a long day (e.g. 18 hours) makes for more male cannabis plants.

Now let me just make a few adjustments here to this. You can do whatever you want to your cannabis plants in seedling stage and early vegetative stage of growth and it will not effect your final male to female ratios. The time when things should be near perfect is in or around the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth.

This is the CRITICAL TIME for getting those female ratios up and up. I realized this clearly when noticing how some cannabis plants hermed because of problems that occurred around this period of the cannabis plants development. If the problems occurred before this time - no herms. So for this reason I surmised that this is when the crucial gender selection is made by the marijuana plant.

Now I believe that the genders are set in the weed seed however the environment has a massive impact on how this is expressed in the final phenotypic expression of the cannabis plants gender. There are probably many genes that govern this, however lets get into how to up these female ratios.

The Italian Society of Agricultural Genetics agrees the sexual differentiation of cannabis is strongly influenced by environmental factors such as temperature and photoperiod. Anomalies also occur in floral development like the presence of reproductive structures of the opposite sex, or the development of bisexual inflorescences (monoecious phenotype).

At the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth make sure that your marijuana plants are free from stress. No pests attacks, no fungi attacks, no mold, no irregular photoperiod, not underwatered, not overwatered, not pruned or topped, a cannabis friendly soil mix, not recently transplanted, no small pots. If have these basic growing conditions under control then we can move onto the real forces of female production from standard weed seeds.

N:K and nutrients. What this simply boils down to is that you have the right nutrients present in the right ratios. A nutrient formulation that has roughly equal parts N, P and K is great but if the P levels go up or the N levels go down you are starting to look at a flowering type food for cannabis. If you do this then your odds of producing mostly females is greatly decreased. Make sure that you get those N, P and K levels to almost run from higher to lower amounts from N to P and K.

I have noticed that equal portions of N to P an K can help with the female ratios but the higher N is certainly more helpful. So around the 3rd of 4th week of growth make sure that the ratios are good and that P or K has not gone above the N and P or else more males will occur. Obviously this means to avoid overfeeding your cannabis plants around this time too.

Never let your medium dry out completely around the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative marijuana growth. If you make sure to water occasionally, but not to overwater your cannabis plants, you will get those female ratios on the up and up. Overwatering or drying out of the medium will only produce more males. For consistent results in getting more females keeps those mediums moist.

Humidity. Now this is the tricky one. High humidity levels only promote fungi and mold development and lowering humidity levels is the way to cure most of this rot but by keeping those humidity levels up in or around the 70 rH factor will help to produce more females. If you have a low humidity grow room then you should get to hold of a humidifier. Now high humidity levels like 70rH cause the medium to dry out a lot quicker so you got to keep this under control too. Keep those mediums moist and those rH levesl at 70. This will help to improve those female to male ratios. Again, getting them on the up and up.

If you run the 24/0 photoperiod then do not allow those temps to go anywhere above 85F unless you have an equatorial strain. 75F is the best but going a little lower is not a problem for helping those female ratios. If you can get in at around 65F then those females are going to be popping up all over the place. The problem with this is that some growers like to use the 18/6 photoperiod and when the lights are off the temps drop from around 65F to 50F and even less. Try not to be below 55F because this has the adverse effect on the plants producing more males than females. Again between 65F and 75F is where you want to be during the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth, the preference being 70F.

Invest in a MH Light for vegetative growth. Dump the HPS bulb for flowering later. I have noticed that HPS lighting during vegetative growth simply sends those males to female ratios all over the place. With MH lamps the females are everywhere. Invest in some MH HID lights. It makes all the difference in getting those females to show more often. This is worth repeating! MH Bulbs produce more females under optimal conditions especially if they are present during the 3rd and 4th week of vegetative growth. Surprising enough you can start seedlings under HPS and it will not have an effect on those female ratios. Again the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth is what is important here.

No stress during the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth. That is all there is to it. If you got your garden growing in optimal conditions without marijuana plant stress then the impressive 90% to 95% females start to emerge from standard cannabis seed packs. I find that topping is best done at the second to third week of vegetative growth but that this is a little stressful and can lead to those female ratios dropping again. Avoid topping or pruning if you are looking to up the female count.*


----------



## jesuse (Apr 15, 2011)

yes iv herd blue light low temp higher potasim levels and fewer hours of day lihgt promot your beens to turn fem i go by this when groing regular and alwas get higher fem count// and ill defo be droping nirvana a line out of a 5 pak 3 germd 2 duds and then 2 of my 3 turn male well pissed


----------



## Cidolem (Apr 20, 2011)

ive had nothing but bad experience with nirvana seeds. I grew all non fem ice and swiss cheese and didnt have one full female they all hermed and threw nanners like crazy. alongside big buddha cheese fem and DNA chocolope regular grew out without one banana. ive read a lot and I think hermaphrodite is 90% in the genetics or extreme stress where the plant thinks its done for. but yeah I only order from breeders with a limited selection in hopes that they worked on their stains more. also i read a lot of what people write before i get em. I read nothing but bad reviews about nirvana seeds herming.


----------



## Cidolem (Apr 20, 2011)

nirvana seeds are junk as far as ive seen. companies that are so far a+ for me are big buddha, DNA/reserva privada, reservior(maybe some debate but seeds are 100%), Mdanzig, thseeds and of course Kaliman.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 21, 2011)

Cidolem said:
			
		

> ive had nothing but bad experience with nirvana seeds. I grew all non fem ice and swiss cheese and didnt have one full female they all hermed and threw nanners like crazy. alongside big buddha cheese fem and DNA chocolope regular grew out without one banana. ive read a lot and I think hermaphrodite is 90% in the genetics or extreme stress where the plant thinks its done for. but yeah I only order from breeders with a limited selection in hopes that they worked on their stains more. also i read a lot of what people write before i get em. I read nothing but bad reviews about nirvana seeds herming.


 *OK*dont say that you got me para my only nl fem is a he she this i hope is not the case as i was going take cuts


----------

